# Radiator relocation cons?



## Quinton hall

I know of the benefits to put my 05 brutes radiator on the rack. Any cons other than loss of cargo space? Would I get a lot if heating blowing back on me?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quinton hall

Has anyone relocated there radiator and had issues with the heat from the radiator? Have searched here and have googled but have not found anything. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

I have not heard anyone complain of a heat issue. Other than loss of front rack space, I see no con's to this mod.


----------



## adam6604

yup me and a couple other guys find it cooks you pretty good when doing slow trails after a harsh day of muskeg riding lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Up there in the great white north I'd think a little heat would be nice lol

I guess down here it's so flippin hot in the summer already, you just dont notice.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

Mine does blow some hot air, not so good for summer rides but it is so nice in the winter!


----------



## joshwyle

i feel heat from my cvt exhaust snorkel but not my rad. it does block any wind coming from front so in summer u dont have that breeze the faster u go but great in winter


----------



## Quinton hall

Ok. Thanks. Think I will try it. 14' of 3/4" heater hose be enough?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman

When in waders putting through the woods or out on a bog and the fan turns on you will notice it for sure(when fan's off you dont really notice anything), I usually stop asap and drop the waders around my ankles so I can stop sweating lol. Great in the winter though.


----------



## mmelton005

only thing i can think of is if you needed to remove your front plastic, you will have to disconnect hoses and loose coolant.


----------



## hemisareslow

only con i can think of is the extra time it takes to clean off all the extra mud i find with the rad being relocated


----------

